# Illegal guides



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Anyone else bothered by the offers from illegal guides on KSL? Offering hunts for $100 a day on farmington bay. No license or insurance.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I haven't seen those ads. Post the link.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I texted and asked if they were licensed they removed the ad I have a full name and number though


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I was just getting ready to ask this exact question.  
Yes it bothers me. In fact waterfowl guiding, licensed or not bothers me when it is done on public lands. This state allows waterfowl guiding so this is to be expected. You going to pay a "real guide service" hundreds a day, or pay these other guys less? I know there were several others advertising guided swan hunts on KSL too. 
How would anyone know if you are guiding? Hell, everyone is invited to go with me for a $15 fuel surcharge fee.:grin:


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

$15? my boat runs on thank you's 
You can look up all guides on DOPL s website.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Have you ever heard of anyone getting fined or punished in some way for illegal waterfowl guiding? Me either.......:? This crap happens more than we know I'm sure.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Report it there good about citations at least for contractors same agency


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I looked on the DOPL's website, not exactly sure where the list is for guides.

Here's another ad....

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=31617064&cat=225&lpid=&search=swan&ad_cid=3


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

https://secure.utah.gov/llv/search/index.html;jsessionid=462e66f2f68fff09ea3a5daaa66c

Select hunting guide in the drop down


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's a question:
How many guides can work under one license? You know most guides always have helpers with them. It doesn't matter if it's big game, upland game or waterfowl. Maybe they are considered employees and that's how they get away with it. I think the licensed guide needs to be with these guys at all times.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

They would need to be employees and be covered under the guides insurance and on the payroll. They could not be independent contractors or they would need their own license and insurance.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> I was just getting ready to ask this exact question.
> Yes it bothers me. In fact waterfowl guiding, licensed or not bothers me when it is done on public lands. This state allows waterfowl guiding so this is to be expected. You going to pay a "real guide service" hundreds a day, or pay these other guys less? I know there were several others advertising guided swan hunts on KSL too.
> How would anyone know if you are guiding? Hell, everyone is invited to go with me for a $15 fuel surcharge fee.:grin:


I got a $20 for fuel, anyday after big game ends!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd totally hire a guide for waterfowl hunting but I like women.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

You don't need a license to guide waterfowl in utah. All that is required is a CPR/first aid course. Advertising swan hunting in public marshes is pretty lame though.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I think you would want to be licensed and insured just for CYA...... Somthing goes amiss and a lawyer gets involved could get ugly!


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Crndgs8 said:


> You don't need a license to guide waterfowl in utah. All that is required is a CPR/first aid course. Advertising swan hunting in public marshes is pretty lame though.


Get caught on federal land without the proper paperwork you will get a 6 month minimum vacation.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Crndgs8 said:


> You don't need a license to guide waterfowl in utah. All that is required is a CPR/first aid course. Advertising swan hunting in public marshes is pretty lame though.


I know that the federal government requires a conditional use permit for any commercial venture taking place on their land, and I'm pretty sure the state of Utah requires one as well. You may not need a guide's license for waterfowl, but you still need the paper work giving you permission to engage in commercial activities.....of which proof of insurance would naturally be a part. I know you are not allowed to even set a muskrat trap on a state or federal marsh without a special permit.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Don't forget a business license, legal business entity filing, and tax ID number.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

in Utah for waterfowl guides you do no have to be linc to guide in Utah for waterfowl. For big games yes you do have to have everything for that. I only know of one Utah Guide that linc in Utah. You cant guide on fed land they dont allowed it like bear river. When I looked in to it. You can guide on any state land with out any paper work. Unless they changed it over the last couple years.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I was just getting ready to ask this exact question.
> Yes it bothers me. In fact waterfowl guiding, licensed or not bothers me when it is done on public lands. This state allows waterfowl guiding so this is to be expected. You going to pay a "real guide service" hundreds a day, or pay these other guys less? I know there were several others advertising guided swan hunts on KSL too.
> How would anyone know if you are guiding? Hell, everyone is invited to go with me for a $15 fuel surcharge fee.:grin:


Might just be the best $15.00 I will spend in a long time! I am game, just give me a time and I'll be there money in hand!


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Guiding on fed land is an absolute no no, as been said. I am wondering who would take paying clients to a wma? If your not guiding on private land with high success please don't try to be a guide, for everyone's sake.
If your paying for a hunt please get as much info as you can about the hunt. Make sure your guide is scouting and you will be hunting fields, or water with birds "using it". Make sure you will get a reschedule or rain check if things aren't up to par.
Also remember to tip your guide if you are happy with him.


----------



## Mack11 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Legal Guide*

I checked into this guide and everything is in line with licenses, insurance and CPR. He also shows up in the link that Utmuddguy posted. He has a Facebook page that shows some of the hunts from last year.

Just wanted to clear the air.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=31617064&cat=225&lpid=&search=swan&ad_cid=3


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

To further clear the air: the above mentioned ad is a friend of mine. He is a 100% stand up good honest guy. I have known him and his family for many years. I can't and won't vouch for other guides, but Chris is the real deal. If you have a swan tag and want to increase your odds of taking a swan and having a good hunting experience, then give him a call.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Chris has a utah buisness license in good standing with the state. I hope his legal guide service is profitable and he has a good year. It's nice to see that some people do follow the rules.

There is nothing wrong with using a guide service. Some people just don't have the time and using a guide increases their chance of a successful harvest. As long as it is all legal then I say good on them for finding a job they love. If I could make a living being a guide I would do it in a heartbeat. There is a lot to say about doing what you love.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Not me. Not a fan of guides and probably never will be. 
If they have their own land, I guess whatever, but then again, that's the biggest issue I have. 
They take your money and tie up ground and other opportunities that take away from other sportsman all why taking advantage of a natural resource. 
Just doesn't seem right. 
I'm just a mean miserable bastage that likes to stir the pot on here though.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

dkhntrdstn said:


> in Utah for waterfowl guides you do no have to be linc to guide in Utah for waterfowl. For big games yes you do have to have everything for that. I only know of one Utah Guide that linc in Utah. You cant guide on fed land they dont allowed it like bear river. When I looked in to it. You can guide on any state land with out any paper work. Unless they changed it over the last couple years.


Always had to have business license to operate any business if you were to operate a business like that with out corporate protection your taking one heck of a risk.


----------

